# Mikrophon und Aufnahmegerät für Diskussionen



## Daniela Schmidt (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Mikro und ein Aufnahmegerät, die für Diskussionsrunden (10 Leute, Abstand bis 3m) geeignet sind. Ich weiß, dass Grenzflächenmikros dazu passen, nur meist brauchen sie Phantomspeisung. - Jetzt finde ich aber kein Aufnahmegerät(Mp3 oder Minidisc), dass diese Phantomspeisung auch unterstützt. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich ein solches Aufnahmegerät finden kann? Hab mir das MPC 67 von beyerdynamic ausgesucht. Mikro ist soweit klasse, nur das Aufnahmegerät?..

Wär Euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Danke Daniela


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juli 2005)

Hi,

du kannst auch ein "normales" Aufnahmegerät benutzen, wenn du dir ein Speisegerät
besorgst. http://www.thomann.de/akg_b29l_prodinfo.html

Gruß
Martin


----------

